# Problem with Sublimation Printers



## gerardmeg (May 15, 2012)

Hi! 
I am from the Philippines and I have recently started a home-based sublimation printing business with my husband.

*QUESTION: *
1.) To those experiencing the same problems I have listed below for sublimation printers, how do you solve it?
2.) Are these problems inherent to the said printers? So what do I have to do to solve it?
3.) What printers are recommended for large-volume (heavy duty) sublimation printing (I prefer printers sold in the Philippines)?

*PRINTER MODELS AND PROBLEMS:*

*EPSON T13*
1.) problem with feed of sublimation paper : either (a.) the printer will not pick-up the paper at all, or (b.) the printer will pick-up papers (one after another) and just spew it out without even printing on it
_*this is really very time consuming for me. Instead of being able to do other work while the printer is printing, I have to monitor the printing instead so I can manually feed papers one at a time. And even with feeding papers one at a time, there is still the problem with the feed.
* I want to be able to just leave the printer to print while I'm doing other work and maximize my time._

*EPSON R230*
1.) _*same problem with the feed_
2.) color output quality is off : it seems that my computers (_Windows 7_ and a _Mac OS X Leopard_) can't recognize the additional Light Cyan and Light Magenta and prints images using Light Cyan and Light Magenta in place of Cyan and Magenta. 
_*is there a program I should be installing for use with the R230? Note: I have already installed the printer driver._

*IMPORTANT NOTE:*
It seems that for the Philippines, the type of sublimation printers utilized for use with CISS (continuos ink supply system) are Epson T13 and Epson R230. That's why we have those two printers.

I am sorry if this question has actually already been posted by others countless times all over the net but I can't seem to find the exact answer to my question...


THANKS SO MUCH! I will appreciate any help related to these two problems.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

We moved away from Epson home/consumer products, and with it moved away from reliability problems. Now we are using Epson Stylus Pro wide format models for our pigment and sublimation printing. If this is an option for you too, then it is what I would advise.
As for the colour issue, you ideally want to get some ICC profiles made up for your printer and whatever ink you are using.


----------

